# whats the best way to build a kennel



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

im moving into a house next month im here in florida so te daytime its hot wats the best kennel setup i could do to keep the sun of my dog and future dogs i will have i dont wanna go the concrete floor route 
i heard of going the stone ground way wit the gate around any thoughts


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Is this for chainspots or like a big run?


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Build it out of waffles......might have to rebuild it everyday but its funn


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

@at missApbt i thought of chains but how do i giveem shade to stay out the sun cuz i wrk 8 to 4 i dont want them to over heat


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I work from 8.30 till 5 and i have chain set ups, a good thing is to build a kennal then have like a side big for shade
heres an example.
but i should bear in mind that I live in NZ and the weather is alot diffrent


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

ive seen a couple setups like that i like doesnt look to complicated to build what do u do about bugs (fleas, ticks etc)


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i bought one from lowes and put a toper on it worx great


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

@gxkon wat did u buy frm lowes


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

twitchf4i said:


> ive seen a couple setups like that i like doesnt look to complicated to build what do u do about bugs (fleas, ticks etc)


Dogs dont mind bugs lol, Frontline doesn the trick


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

im really leaning towards the chain setup but im still open to any other thoughts and methods


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly how much you're wanting to spend, but I would put up a dog run of some type. Chain link isn't that expensive and you could get yourself a nice dog run in for a couple hundred bucks....They sell them in lengths of 50ft usually, and from lowes it's 80 bucks for that much, that's a 10foot by 25foot enclosure. Which isn't too bad to leave your dog in for 8 hours at a time. And then you can just buy a tarp to put over one end to keep the sun off. 

Wingman


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

thats not bad wingman ill def look into that also


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Most likely your dog is gona dig, so if you do not want to put down hardened gravel which is as costly as cement/concrete, then I would recomend just getting a solid chain link kennel/run, run re-bar through the bottom of the chainlink to keep them from pushing it up at the bottom mangling the wire, and use J hooked re-bar to stake it down all centers and corners.. goat wire the top and put a tarp above, I like trampelene material as it sheds water without pooling or leaking. Dog houses are various, my favorite is a 50gal drum w/ legs welded on it and covered in roof coating or rhino guard. This is what I would do in TOWN with that being said you should give him a tie out as the axel above to give him some to run off energy, no matter how much you do they keep going and going.

Out here in the sticks my kennel setup is more like that of Ceasar Milan, on a patch of 10 acres.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

@firehazard u got a pic so i can see


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

This is what I have set up... Well I have tore it down recently as I am building a new system. This is how I raised 6 dogs and 4 litters, in the style of wolves in a pack. This is a 30 X 40 with a puppy pen on the side. I am actually building a stall and kennel system to give the dogs stall like individual dog houses, individually that open up in to a bigger run.








I will draw a diagram for you of the pen I was speaking of as to a secure kennel for intown. However if you do it right, between clothes line poles, trees, or 4x4 posts the cable system works great check out Old Fort Kennels(member) set up, One as such set up the side or back of your yard would also be ideal.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

fudgin sweet dude looks like u got some land also id lose my mind if i had space like dat lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

This is NOT a good idea... APBTs can out do any other dog at what its bred to do. The APBT is the MOST STOLEN dog in the USA(so much for most dangerous, how you gonna steal the most dangerous dog?) That being said its not just your dog that implicates you to have a secure dog kennel, or cable system. This kennel has several flaws, its not reinforced no lock for gate, and the topper is to weak for an APBT.









This is what to do in the city limits.. or to provide personal space for the dog.. 








+








+









Take the garden/goat wire and roll it across the top using bailing wire to lace it down to the kennel. Its best to go side to side more support. Then take the re bar and slide straight piece as long as each kennel panel and slide in the bottom of the kennel weaving it through the chainlink to run accross the bottom to keep the dog from mutilating the fence. Take re bar and j hook it, I stick an end in the side of the towing hitch on the back of the suv/truck, car? and anchor the corners and the center of each panel, similar to staking down a tent. A pad lock to lock the kennel when gone, and a used tramplene to cover the top and back, they can be molded/cut to fit how you need it and requires no angled top. If you you tarp you will have to angle it, if thats your choice get a 4x4 post and lay on top of kennel topped with garden/goat wire NOT CHICKEN WIRE, the 4x4 needs to lay accross the front or one side then you can secure the tarp to the top and the water will run to the side desired. IF you choose to buy the complete kennel setup with topper then just get the goat wire to secure the top of kennel before you put on the purchased topper.

A kennel just sat on the ground can and has been lifted by dogs and thieves, a kennel with no secure top is asking for the dog to get out, climbing jumping both etc..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Makes me wish i had a lot of land.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

fire hazard u on point


----------

